# Saratoga Standards?



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone have any experience or info about Saratoga Standards in N.C.?
Saratoga Standards
Anything at all. I asked this question in my other thread but I think that thread may be getting a bit too long so I'll ask here in a new thread.
If you don't want to post publicly feel free to PM me

Thanks for all the help everyone
Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello I have no personal experience with Jane at Saratoga...but I have used one of her stud dogs in the past. Saratoga's Diamond Jim Brady (Jimi). He is owned by a breeder in Arthur. I was very happy with the temperament of the litter that he produced. He also produced some gorgeous puppies. Jimi lives on a farm and has a very happy go lucky temperament. 

The pups produced from that litter will be 3 in July, no health problems reported.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can not say personally, but the website looks interesting enough that I would go check them out. I like the emphasis on health and temperament and the dogs look pretty nice. They don't have tons of dogs. They have some Cadbury brown background, which I hear were nice personality-wise (what a couple people have said to me). My female Bonnie has a Cadbury line, so I may be biased.  
Are they near you?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> I can not say personally, but the website looks interesting enough that I would go check them out. I like the emphasis on health and temperament and the dogs look pretty nice. They don't have tons of dogs. They have some Cadbury brown background, which I hear were nice personality-wise (what a couple people have said to me). My female Bonnie has a Cadbury line, so I may be biased.
> Are they near you?


Kinda sorta. I'm in Maryland, just across the Potomac river from Leesburg. They are in N.C. roughly 7 hour drive. Here's the thing. She has a 16 week old pup from the last litter. Last one left. The sire, Henry has been tested and looks good. The dam though Sanvar's Anna Belle Lee has not because


> *Maddy has not because it is nowhere in her breeding ( or Henry's) on either side for as far back as I can trace.*


So that makes me a little worried. I've PMed a trusted member here on the forum looking for advice and she is pointing out that at a very minimum hips and eyes should be tested. And faith in your line is no way to run a program. So at this point I think I'm gonna pass on this little guy. Which is really difficult to do as the pics she sent are just so darn cute.

I really hope I'm not throwing anybody under the bus here as I don't mean to. I just want to do the smart thing.


----------

